# pike flareing at oscars



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought I'd post a few pics of my pike flareing at my oscars


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome shots...do i hear P.O.T.M...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

wow he's a beatuy!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

wut size tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool sh*t dude


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually it looks like you're really getting the hang out of that camera. I like to think that maybe my previous suggestions helped a little so I was thinking what would REALLY make your pictures look nice is if you adjusted your ISO setting to 100, F stop at 2.8, then put your camera inside a metal case and shipped it to me via Fed Ex express delivery









Not that anything is wrong with my camera, I just think 3 digital cameras would be neat


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Actually it looks like you're really getting the hang out of that camera. I like to think that maybe my previous suggestions helped a little so I was thinking what would REALLY make your pictures look nice is if you adjusted your ISO setting to 100, F stop at 2.8, then put your camera inside a metal case and shipped it to me via Fed Ex express delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From the look of your pictures in your photo gallery you got nothing to worry about m8. couldnt even compete








elTwitcho- your pics are awesome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That first picture is absolutely awesome. Capturing behavior is a unique skill, very nice.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That first Action shot is Good!

The colors on that Oscar are intense! Great looking fish!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yet again Yorkie u've taken some nice pictures the pike kinda looks like this bird my m8 pulled last night, her mouth was identical!!!! Feel free to pop round to mine and take some pics of mine for me i'm on hols 4 2 weeks down south and jo is looking after all my fish under strict instructions!!!!

If anything goes wrong i'll b calling on u for help so be prepared!!! cheers m8!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> awesome shots...do i hear P.O.T.M...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Please excuse the red eye


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He was supposed to be a "dwarf pike cichlid", not so dwarf anymore








The o's are around 9"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some badass shots

and a dam aggressive pike


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the complements people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, he just can't keep his mouth shut!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey York, that pike doesn't have teeth that mangles the oscars face when it tries to swallow it's head like that? I just noticed the Oscars face is pretty much inside the pikes mouth and yet all your Oscars look healthy and pretty much unscathed


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

It seems to be all show. The pike never bites the oscars, just tries to swallow them









The oscars nearly always go into reverse when they realise how big his mouth is :laugh:

The pike spends most of his time sticking out of the hole in the bogwood, much like a conger eel







rushing out every once in a while to flare at the oscars.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I swear some cichlids are like children sometimes, I don't think mine even like their caves, they just like hanging out in them so the other guy can't have it. When the other guy loses interest in the cave so does the fish currently holding it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Heres a pic to show that he doesnt injure the oscars


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey York, on a technical side, what lighting and settings are you using for these shots? ISO, Aperture and shutter speed would be appreciated. I really like the depth of focus on that Oscar shot


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The camera is set to Tv mode, i set the shutter speed at 1/30 and the camera did the rest. Aparture was f3.00, focal length 28.81mm


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Much obliged


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Forgot about the lighting.....its two 25watt power-glo aquarium strip lights.

This pic shows how the lighting looks normally without a faster shutter speed :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks great dude, I see the freakish green thing is still there, but looks great nonetheless


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

BADDASS SHOTS!!!

How big of tank is that?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The tank is a 180 litre bow front









The oscars and pike have grown up in it over the last 2 to 3 years. Juwel are bringing out a 450 litre bow front this month and i hope to get one soon









And yeh elTwitcho, that green thing is still there


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

yet another








out of focus slightly though


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Like always really good pics m8 !!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

man i want one of those pikes


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Those shots are amazing!!! Great looking fish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

thePACK said:


> awesome shots...do i hear P.O.T.M...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> yet again Yorkie u've taken some nice pictures the pike kinda looks like this bird my m8 pulled last night, her mouth was identical!!!! Feel free to pop round to mine and take some pics of mine for me i'm on hols 4 2 weeks down south and jo is looking after all my fish under strict instructions!!!!
> 
> If anything goes wrong i'll b calling on u for help so be prepared!!! cheers m8!


 Sorry mate, your fish died, blame Jo









The new rhom i've got doesnt look anything like yours... honest :laugh:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

180 Liters=47.6 US Gallons

Isnt that a little too small for oscars?

Even if it is..nice tank..clean tank too..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Had this debate before, have a look at "Tiger oscars minimum requirements" in the cichlid forum.








imo they're fine at the mo, although i would like a bigger setup for them eventually.
I think people often take the stated max sizes as gospel and forget that genetics plays a big part in the size of a fish.
Just cos books state that oscars reach 14" and bigger doesnt mean they all do. If the tank was too small the o's would be competing, however they get on fine with each other. The pike tends to flare only at feeding time :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry Yorkie, I think you're torturing your fish by putting it in with that green thing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Sorry Yorkie, I think you're torturing your fish by putting it in with that green thing


 elTwitch, you crack me up every time


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i left the green thing in cos i know you hate it so much :laugh:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Sorry Yorkie, I think you're torturing your fish by putting it in with that green thing


 Do you mean the rock w/moss? I think it looks gr8


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Yorkie, I think you're torturing your fish by putting it in with that green thing
> ...


 Cheers Aaron, yeh he means the rock w/moss









Hey elTwitch, thats two of us who like it


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great action photos







a pike would be my next cichlid.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice camera work


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

you are good with that cam


----------

